# Clippers have trouble stopping "Double Penetration"



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://<a href="http://www.jokeroo.com/funnyvideos/nba_reporter_double_penetration.html">Embarrassing Word Slip</a>:lol:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What the...

Lol...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

haha...you know what's on her mind....she's in the wrong "industry"... staples is pretty close to san fernando...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, we officially have the best female sports reporter now! Woo!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hawt...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Hawt...


one word:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhzOD1amluc


----------

